# مشروع رسومات تنفيذيه



## mohamed aseer (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
انا لاحظت ان كل الاعمال المقدمه هنا فى المنتدى عن التصميم المعمارى ، و لم اجد حتى الان اى مشروع عن التصميمات التنفيذيه
بالتالى انا هاعرض مشروعى لماده الرسومات التنفيذيه و هو مشروع صاله رياضيه مغطاه 
اتمنى الاقى تعليقات كتير عن المشروع ، و ياريت فعلا المهندسين يشرفونى بتعليقاتهم ، و طبعا مش هاواصيكوا عايزكوا تطلعوا كل العيوب الممكنه فى الرسومات ، حقيقى انا حبيت المشروع ده جدا ، و عايز اتعلم منه اكتر ، ياريت الاقى ردود قويه و تعليق و نقد حاد .
بدايه هارسل ليكو القطاعات الأفقيه و الرأسيه .
هاتحتاج برنامج ( winrar or winzip ) لفك الملفات المضغوطه ، و برنامج ( autocad 2004 ) او احدث لفتح الملفات .

و ديه مواقع الشركات اللى حصلت منها على تفاصيل انشائيه و تشطيبات لهذا المشروع

http://www.sturdisteel.com/intro.htm
ده موقع الشركه المنتجه للمدرجات المعدنيه بالمشروع

http://www.novumstructures.com/novum/
و ده موقع الشركه اللى جبت منه تفاصيل الانشاء للتغطيه و الحوائط الزجاجيه .
و لكن اسم الشركه اتغير ، و كان اسمها ( ميرو) و دلوقتى اسمها (نوفم للانشاء) و للاسف الموقع لسه تحت الانشاء ، و الى عايز تفاصيل الكاد اللى وجدتها فى الموقع القديم ممكن ارسلها له
و على فكره الموقع للشركه هايحتاج انك تنزل برنامج فلاش و هاتلاقيه على الموقع ده
http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash


----------



## mohamed aseer (26 مايو 2006)

و ديه رسومات الواجهات و الموقع العام


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (26 مايو 2006)

موضوع جميل يا محمد ربنا يوفقك يارب ومشروعك كمان


----------



## moha_arc (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ محمد 
مجهود يستحق الاحترام والتقدير وكنت ارجو ان توجد ان اجد منذ هذا النشاط من فترة داخل المنتدى وارجوا ان تكون هذه هى البدايةو جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed aseer (26 مايو 2006)

حقيقى شاكر لكليكما
الاخ العزيز مشاكس ، و الزميل moha_arc
و اتمنى انى افيد الناس فعلا بمشروعى و اتمنى انى الاقى اسئله كتير من الزمايل عن المشروع او اراء او نقد ، عشان استفيد اكتر كمان و افيد على قد مااقدر .


----------



## رجب جمال الدين (29 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا . سادرس المشروع و ارد عليك


----------



## mohamed aseer (29 مايو 2006)

و انا فى انتظار ردك يا اخ رجب .


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (29 مايو 2006)

*[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"]موضوع جميل:14: يا محمد ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله 

سادرسه لاحقا واقولك ملاحظتي :81: 

:55:[/grade] ​*


----------



## uweys (29 مايو 2006)

شكر لمبادرتك ولمجهودك اتمنى لك التوفيق . وشكرا


----------



## معماري ناقد (30 مايو 2006)

نتمنى لك التوفيق ومشكور على الجهد الرائع .

وننتظر من عطائك المزيد يا بش مهندس .


----------



## mohamed aseer (31 مايو 2006)

شكرا لكل الردود ، و اتمنى انى اكون قدمت شئ مفيد ، و انا اتمنى الحقيقه الاقى نقد كمان.


----------



## troy_119 (31 مايو 2006)

جميله الفكره و لولا انشغالى انا كنت ضفت معاك عليها يا اخى محمد وانت عارف سبب انشغالى و ان شاء الله عن قريب راح اتابع الموضوع و اضيف عليه معاك ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamed aseer (31 مايو 2006)

ربنا يعينك يا تروى ، و ان شاء الله فى انتظار ما ستقدمه ، ربنا يوفقك و يوفقنا .


----------



## سيف الاسلام والدين (15 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرالك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (16 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ محمد
من دراستي السريعة للمشروع يمكنني القول ان المشروع جيدجدا من ناحية الرسومات التنفيذية ، ولكن رأيي ( ولكن ان تأخذ به او ترفضه بالطبع ) ان المشروع لا يختلف باي حال من الاحوال عما كنا نقدمه في الكليه عندما كنا طلبة في قسم العمارة عام 1992 ، بمعني ان ما هو متاح من تكنولوجيا الآن لم تستخدمة وتوظفه في مشروعك وخاصة وكما هو واضح انك استعنت بالكثير من الشركات والمواقع في دراستك للمشروع......
عندما كنا طلبة كان يدرس لنا استاذ بقوله....الرسومات التنفيذية ليست مجرد نسخة مكبرة من الرسومات المعمارية بمقياس رسم 1-50.....بمعني ان الرسومات التنفيذية ليس زيادة في مقاس اللوحة بقدر ما هي زيادة في كم المعلومات الموجوده في اللوحة
وكان يقول لنا دائما بالحرف:" امسك لوحتك وانزل بيها الموقع ونفذ المشروع ، اذا عرفت يبقي شفلك كله مظبوط ، اذا كانت فيه معلومات ناقصة يبقي معناها ان المهندرس اللي راسمها ........" وهكذا

هذا ما كان يدرس لنا من 16 سنة ولكن الآن يا محمد الوضع اختلف تماما ، الان لديك Archicad& Architectural desktop ، تستطيع ان تعمل بهما ما تشاء ....وان تعطي اي معلومة ان تريدها ، كسوات ، وزرات ، فتحات ...الخ .....ولكن المهم هنا ليس الرسم بقدر ما هو دراسة التفاصيل والمواد وتركيبها مع بعضها البعض......
وخلاصة القول انه يجب ان نغير مفهومنا عن الرسومات التنفيذية ، والصحيح الان ان اسمها " التصميمات التنفيذية " 
اسف علي الاطالة وهذا لا يقلل باي حال من الاحوال من مجهودك الكبير ولكن الغرض هو افادتك 
مع اطيب تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (16 سبتمبر 2006)

خطأ في الكتابة
هذا ما كان يدرس لنا من 14 سنة


----------



## mohamed aseer (16 سبتمبر 2006)

تعليقك يصلح كتعليق عام على مستوى طلبه الجامعات فى الوقت الراهن و من وجهه نظرك الشخصيه فقط
اذكر لى تعليقك بالتفصيل عن مشروعى
ما الذى ينقص هذه اللوحات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و اذا كانت ناقصه فكيف يكون جيد جدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اوضح تعليقك على مشروعى ، و اتمنى منك ان تخرج لى اخطاء متعدده حتى استفيد منك و لكن تعليقك هذا لا يفيد باى شئ


----------



## محمد عبد الحليم اب (16 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مع الاخ محمد حسني تماما في ما قاله 
ان الرسومات التنفيذية فيها من البداع ما ينافس الابداع في تصميم المبنى نفسه فممكن ان تجد المبنى تصميمه جميل لكن رسوماته التنفيذيه تقليدية فبالتالى قتلت الفكرة تماما اما العكس اي لو كان التصميم عادي لكن رسوماته التنفيذية فيها من الابداع مافيها مثل علاقات المواد المستخدمة وحداثتها ونوعياتها وعلاقات الشبابيك بعضها ببعض والالتزام بموديول معين بما يحقق تكرار الوحدة للتقليل من المتغيرات وكذلك معالجة المناسيب وكذلك الحلول الكهروميكانيكا والصحي وكذلك دراسة الاساليب الانشائية وتأئيرها على الفراغات المعمارية 
كل ذلك وغيره كثير جدا يحدد بالفعل مقدرة المهندس المعماري وكفاءته في ادارة المشروع


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (17 سبتمبر 2006)

اضافة الي كلامك اخ محمد عبد الحليم ، في دبي كمثال هناك بعض المباني السكنية ذات التصميم البسيط جدا ، ولكن نتيجة لدراسات المعماري او المكتب الاستشاري القائم باعداد التصميمات التنفيذية تجدهم يدققون في ابسط الاشياء لدرجة رسم وتصميم السور المؤقت المحيط بموقع التنفيذ ، بالاضافة طبعا لدراسة كافة مواد التنفيذ وعلاقتها ببعضها البعض......وقد تجد في النهاية مبني بسيط جدا في تصميمه ولكنه منفذ بطريقة صحيحة 100 بالمائه.
وبالنسبة للاخ محمد عسير ،فكلامي لا يعني التقليل من قيمة مشروعك ...فكما ذكرت في اول تعليقي ان مشروعك جيد.....اما اذا كنت تري ان تعليقي لا يفيدك وانه وجهة نظر شخصية فالامر طبعا يرجع لك .....أما ان تستفيد او لا.....ولكن ما قلته هو وليد خبرتي في التدريس والممارسة الفعلية للمهنة لمدة تزيد علي العشرة سنوات.....اما اذا كان هذا الكلام يضايقك في شيئ فالغرض طبعا من التعليق ليس ايذاء شعور احد بالنقد بقدر ما هو محاولة للافادة


----------



## mohamed aseer (17 سبتمبر 2006)

تقليل من مشروعى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و ايذاء مشاعرى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كلام غريب
يا سيدى الفاضل انا ارغب فى تعليق على مشروعى نفسه و ليس تعليق عام. اذكر لى ما الذى ينقص مشروعى نفسه ؟ مع العلم اننى حين انتهيت من هذا المشروع كنت طالب و لم اكن مكتب استشارى كبير ، و الهدف من المشروع هو تدريب الطالب على كيفيه اخراج لوح تصميمات تنفيذيه . لتنفيذ مشروع مثل هذا على سبيل المثال فاننا نحتاج الى ما لايقل عن عشرين قطاعا ، انا رسمت اثنين فقط .
انا اعرض مشروعى اساسا للنقد ، و لكن النقد على المشروع ، لم اجد حتى الان نقدا على مشروعى نفسه ، اذا كنت لا تعرف كيف تنقد مثل هذا المشروع و تخرج منه اخطائه او نواقصه ، سأرسل بنفسى نقدا عليه لعلك تستفيد منه.


----------



## mohamed aseer (17 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ محمد عبد الحليم ، شكرا لردك ، و لكن اتمنى منك ان تعلق على المشروع نفسه ذاكرا ما الذى ينقصه و كيف قتلت الفكره فى هذا المشروع .

ملحوظه: وضعت هذا الموضوع اساسا فى انتظار ردود ناقده عليه لعلى استفيد من اخطائى ، و لكنى لا اجد الا نوعين من الرد ، اما شكر ، او محادثه عن مستوى المكاتب الاستشاريه فى دبى .


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (17 سبتمبر 2006)

اعتقد يا اخ محمد انك لا تتقبل الرأي الآخر وهو ما سيجعل المهمة صعبة......واذا كنت لا تتقبل رأي من هو اكثر منك خبرة .....فلا فائدة اذا من وضع موضوعات او مشروعات بهذا المنتدي ...وعموما انا اعتقد انني ساكتفي هنا بما قلت لك و سأترك للاخرين الفرصة للثناء والاطراء علي ما تفضلت بعرضه من رسومات


----------



## leon (27 سبتمبر 2006)

انا مش عارف افتح الملف


----------



## mohamed aseer (30 سبتمبر 2006)

قم بفك الضغط من على الملف ببرنامج وين رار ، و افتحه ببرنامج اتو كاد اصدار 2004 او اعلى


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (1 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرأ لك سأطلع عليه وأرد عليك


----------



## mohamed aseer (2 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لمرورك ، و فى انتظار تعليقك.


----------



## rashadali (2 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا يا مان والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## shrek (2 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## pinkawy (6 أكتوبر 2006)

thnx thnxxxxxxxxx ya man gedaan .. bgd anta zabbatene mooot


----------



## معماري فقط (6 أكتوبر 2006)

الاتوكاد اشتغل ولكن الخط لم يتعرف عليه الحروف العربية ترجمت بالإنجليزية فياليت ترسل لنا ملف الخط عشان نفهم المشروع والكتابات ومن ثم نحكم علي بصيرة


----------



## mohamed aseer (7 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لكل من مر و شارك ، و فى انتظار نقد مفيد عن المشروع
تم ارفاق الفونت الخاص بالمشروع و لمن لا يعرف كيفيه تشغيله ، كل ما عليك ان تقوم بفك الضغط من على الملف المرفق ثم تضعه فى الفولدر المسمى fonts الموجود فى program files -autocad ثم افتح البرنامج و سيعمل تلقائيا
فى انتظار نقد مفيد حول المشروع .


----------



## محمد أنور (7 أكتوبر 2006)

مجهود عظيم تستحق كل التقدير


----------



## almahweet (21 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا . سادرس المشروع و ارد عليك


----------



## freska (21 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم

اولا المشروع جيد جدا من حيث التصميم 

عجبتنى جدا طريقة حل المدرجات لولا انة من وجهة نظرى كان من الافضل لو كان الدخول الى المدرجات من الخلف فقط لعدم حجب رؤية المتفرجين .

اعتقد ان التغطية للمبنى بسيطة جدا و كانت ممكن تكون اقوى من كدة خاصة و ان البلان مستطيل .

كمان طريقة حل الحمامات جيدة جدا من جهة التصميم.

وجزاكم اللة كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع.


----------



## عمر يحيي (22 أكتوبر 2006)

ياريت ترفق باقي التفاصيل لهذا المشروع وخصوصا اللي انت واضع عليها دوائر وانا احييك على هذا المشروع وواضح انك عامل فيه مجهود واحيك على فكرة ارفاق مشروع تنفيذي في هذا المنتدى


----------



## zoubir (4 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيرا شكرا على المجهودات


----------



## اسلام عباس (20 يناير 2007)

مشكور على مجهودك .....و ننتظر المزيد
بالتوفيق الدائم


----------



## troy_119 (21 يناير 2007)

*المعذره*

اخى الغالى محمد اصير  اسف على طول فتره غيابى و لكن صدقنى لم اتمكن من المتابعه و ارجو من العلى القدير ان اجد الفرصه المناسبه للعمل و متابعه هذا المنتدى الرائه و هذا التجمع العظيم 

كنت قد وعدتك من قبل بالاضافه البسيطه الى موضوعك الرائع و الشيق و الذى اتمنى ان يشارك فيه الجميع اما بالمناقشات او المشاريع لان الرسومات التنفيذيه  تحتل اليوم مكانه عظيمه و المهندس الذى يستطيع ان يجمع بين الرسم الهندسى و الرسم التنفيذى له مكانه عظيمه فى الساحه الخارجيه 

اتمنى من الجميع الاستماع الى ندائى و المشاركه بمشاريعهم و ارائهم و نرجو من الساده المشرفين نظرا لخبرتهم و من هم اكبر منا سنا و خبرلاه ان لا يبخلو علينا بمكا لديهم من معلومات حتى تكون مرجع لنا من ارض الواقع 
فنحن نعلم جيدا ان ليس كل ما يدرس يوجد فى الواقه و نتيجه هذا يصدم الطالب الخريج و يبدا فى مرحله تعليم اخرى ياخذ فيها فتره (( فيما تعرف بالتدريب)) 

ارجو الاستماع الى ما قلت و ان كان هناك تعقيب ارجو ان يضاف


----------



## troy_119 (21 يناير 2007)

*اليكم هذه التفاصيل من مشروع مطار لصديق لى *​


----------



## م / رانية (21 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس ع (9 فبراير 2007)

اتمنى لك كل التوفيق فى مشروعك ان شاء الله


----------



## البسيونى (14 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الاقترح وحتى ياتى دورى فى الاخز براى فى المشروع بعد الاطلاع عليه شكرا


----------



## الوسام الماسى (14 فبراير 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng kazem (15 فبراير 2007)

شي حلو والله


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (17 نوفمبر 2007)

سلام عليكم 
أولا مجهود رائع يستحق التقدير 
و لكن هل تعرف كيف يمكن تركيب 
sky light 
على هذه التغطيات الجمالونية 
هل يعرف أحدكم 
؟
شكرا


----------



## ربيع الروح (17 نوفمبر 2007)

جهد جيد وانا أوافق الأخ احمد حسني رضوان فيما ذكره
يجب تكبير بعض المساحات وتفصيلها بالدقة من تشطيبات ومقاطع وغيره
يجب عمل فقاعة ( Bubble) على بعض المساحات وعمل تكبير لها وتفصيلها بالمقاطع مثلا الوراش عمل تفصيلة التشطيبات عليه والعزل الحراري المائي وزوايا التقاءه مع العناصر الأخرى
موفق لكل خير


----------



## sallam1998 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا


----------



## sasy0o0o (5 ديسمبر 2007)

اخ محمد اخ احمد حسنى رضوان السمحولى ان اخرج بكما عن اطار الموضوع لبضع لحظات ولكن المنتدى هو مجتممعى الذى القى فيه كل مااشاءوالحمد لله
انا طالبة فى الصف الثانى قسم عمارة 
اول سنة ادرس تنفيذية وحقيقى مش بحضر سكالشن خالص ودلوقت انا حاسة بمدى فظاع حاجة زى دى بس ليا استفسار ياترى لو حاولت ابدا دلوقت وحاولت الم اللى ضاع منى طول فترة عدم حضور سكاشن المادة ياترى ممكن اقدر اعوض اللى فات ولا اية رايكم انا عندى امل بش ضعيف شوية
فلو سمحتم بخبرتكم فى مادة التنفذية عاوزة من حضارتكم النصيحة عشان اقدر اعوض اللى فاتنى فى المادة وكمان اقدر اكون على مستوى يشفع لى فى عدم الحضور

ااسف على الخروج من الموضوع
وااسف على الاطاله
جزاكم الله خيرا عنى


----------



## بنت مصرية (11 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اوى لعرضك المشروع المفيد ده


----------



## معماري شاطر (11 ديسمبر 2007)

ممتاز وهذا يدل على شطارتك
بس ياترا انت شاطر بالرسومات التنفيذية للابراج الكبيره وطرق تقسيم المخططات وبدء تحويلها من التصميم المبدئي للتفصيلي للمخططات التنفيذيه
و10/10


----------



## سوداني (2 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخ محمد وكم كنت محتاج لمشاهدة نماذج تنفيذية على الاوتوكاد 


ادرس الموضوع وراجع


----------



## ايه ايه (4 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور ياباشا


----------



## علي ماجد جميد (30 أغسطس 2008)

*thank u*

thank you very much for this effort....:20::20:


----------



## بيكووو (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذه الصور الرائعة


جزاك الله خيرا

:56:*​


----------



## asaad_400 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي وجزاء الله الف خير


----------



## امينةامين (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*very nice*

الف شكر:75:


----------



## فنان معماري مصري (30 نوفمبر 2008)

من فضلك أرجوك ان تعطينا اللوح التفصيلية وخاصة اللي عامل عليها دائره في القطاعاعت وهل المشروع نفذ ام لا 
وعمل ممتاز جدا شكرا


----------



## Alinajeeb (30 نوفمبر 2008)

حقيقيه مشروع جمييييييييل


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (3 ديسمبر 2008)

تم التنزيل للملفين .. ومع اني لم اشاهدهما بعد .. أتمنى لك التوفيق ..


----------



## مايزنر (3 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووور على التفصيلات، جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## تامر 2007 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مجهود رائع ياباش مهندس محمد
كل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## معمارية معاصرة (5 مارس 2009)

مشروع جميل جدا
كفاية المجهود الى اتعمل فى تفاصيلة
ياريت يكون عندك لوحات التفاصيل
للكراسى
وغيرها من التركيبات
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الوسام الماسى (11 مارس 2009)

مجهود يستحق الشكر الى الامام دائمآ


----------



## designer 2 (26 مارس 2009)

مشروع رائع ..
ولكن لدي بعض الأسئلة حوله:
1- لاحظت رسم شكل مستطيل فوق الملعب ( باللون الأبيض ) في الدور الأرضي ..فهل هذا وضع ليقصد به شيء موجود في السقف ؟؟ ام انها دراسة فقط ولتحديد موقع الملعب بوجه عام؟؟
2- ما هو النشاط الوظيفي للفراغ الذي يقع تحت المدرجات وله مدخلين؟ ..( استراحة للاعبين او تقنية )؟؟
3- مالنظام الانشائي المستخدم ؟

آآسفة على الاطالة وفي انتظار الاجابة ..

تقبل مروري


----------



## معماري3 (26 مارس 2009)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## okm (30 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع ان شاء الله سادرسة واخبرك بملاحظاتي


----------



## ايمن حامد عبدالله (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك وسوف ادرسه من ثم ارد عليك


----------



## mohamed2009 (31 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ميرا مودى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مشروع جامد جدا و مفيد جدا و انا عندى نفس المشروع بس ابسط منة بس ياريت لو تنزل التفاصيل بتاعتة يبقى كرم زيادة و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed2009 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## smsmz (6 ديسمبر 2009)

متشكريييييييييييييين انت باشا


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل جدا تشكر على الجهد الرائع


----------



## ma2a (14 يونيو 2010)

شغل تحفة ربنا معاك و معانا


----------



## dodobsh (20 يونيو 2010)

thanksssss


----------



## m7md.arch (29 يونيو 2010)

عاشت ايدك على هذا الشغل


----------



## arc.smora (2 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## odwan (2 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mz_q2010 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااا كتيررررررررررررررر


----------



## mz_q2010 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مشروع يستحق الاعجاب مشكور


----------



## nino23 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مشاااااء الله تبارك الله مشروووع رائع جدددددا


----------



## مهندس مؤمن فوزى (23 أبريل 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر ... وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك .


----------

